# Qld Xmas In July 2010 - Consumption & Tasting



## clarkey7 (18/7/10)

Post party swap beer thread:

Please add details of when your beer is ready/best after!

Recipes, tasting notes optional.

1. .............XXXX Man
2. BribieG - swapping but not attending - UK Best Bitter - Wheat Caramel Malt.
3. Ross - Obama IPA
4. Bradsbrew. - English Bitter
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Oatmeal Stout - Ready now (6 weeks in bottles)
6. Browndog - Andromeda IPA
7. Scruffy - Something with chilli perhaps? Or perhaps just a good strong pale... on the sweet side...
8. ..........
9. Stillscottish - Treacle Juice - AKA Strong Stout with Coles specialty addition, matured on Bourbon Oak with a side salad of 250ml Bourbon.
10. Winkle - Dark Regal Saison ~8% (OK to drink now - better after June 30)
11.
12. scoundrel_rogue - Beligian dark ale
13. NickB - Old Rifle Range Dark Mild
14. DKS - Budvar
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16. Daemon - Hazelnut Porter.
17. Thomas J. - Trapist triple (Chimay White clone) - still swapping, just can't go!*
18. Florian - Rye Weizen

Cheers,

PB


----------



## NickB (18/7/10)

Mine is good to go, but should age OK in the fridge if you want to keep it.

Recipe is:


Recipe: Old Rifle Range Dark Mild (MK III)
Style: 11A-English Brown Ale-Mild

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 30.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 22.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 20.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.027 SG
Expected OG: 1.036 SG
Expected FG: 1.011 SG
Expected ABV: 3.4 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 23.2
Expected Color: 55.8 EBC
Apparent Attenuation: 69.9 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 60.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 19 degC

Fermentables
UK Maris Otter 2.500 kg (70.4 %) In Mash/Steeped
Belgian Biscuit Malt 0.250 kg (7.0 %) In Mash/Steeped
German CaraRed 0.200 kg (5.6 %) In Mash/Steeped
German CaraAroma 0.200 kg (5.6 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Carafa II 0.200 kg (5.6 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Flaked Oats 0.200 kg (5.6 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
UK Admiral (10.6 % alpha) 10 g Loose Pellet Hops used 60 Min From End
UK Kent Golding (4.7 % alpha) 20 g Loose Pellet Hops used 20 Min From End

Other Ingredients
Gypsum 7 g used In Mash
Koppafloc 1 g used In Boil

Yeast: Wyeast 1099-Whitbread Ale

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (68C/154F) w/Mash-Out
Step: Rest at 68 degC for 60 mins
Step: Raise to and Mash out at 77 degC for 10 mins


Cheers


----------



## DKS (18/7/10)

No* 14. Maybe leave mine till a hot day. It aint gonna stand next to those stouts and porters.

Budvar 23 ltr
Bohemian Pilsner 


Type: All Grain
Date: 5/02/2010 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Daz 
Boil Size: 28.53 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 0.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3400.00 gm BB Ale (4.0 EBC) Grain 68.00 % 
600.00 gm Vienna (7.0 EBC) Grain 12.00 % 
500.00 gm TF Marri Otter (5.6 EBC) Grain 10.00 % 
500.00 gm Caramel/Crystal Malt - 10L (19.7 EBC) Grain 10.00 % 
60.00 gm Saaz [3.20 %] (60 min) Hops 20.8 IBU 
30.00 gm Saaz [3.20 %] (40 min) Hops 9.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Saaz [3.20 %] (25 min) Hops 4.8 IBU 
1 tsp Gelatin (Secondary 5.0 hours) Misc 
1 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Misc 
1 Pkgs Budvar Lager (Wyeast Labs #2000) Yeast-Lager 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.047 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.050 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.011 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.52 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 5.08 % 
Bitterness: 34.7 IBU Calories: 467 cal/l 
Est Color: 9.6 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Decoction Mash, Single Total Grain Weight: 5000.00 gm 
Sparge Water: 15.67 L Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 22.2 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Decoction Mash, Single Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
35 min Protein Rest Add 20.86 L of water at 52.5 C 50.0 C 
45 min Saccharification Decoct 8.85 L of mash and boil it 68.3 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 10 min 75.6 C 



Mash Notes: Used in some authentic German styles. Attempt to draw decoction from the thickest portion of the mash. Profiles vary. Some traditional German mashes use a long acid rest at 40 deg C. Also some sources recommend the decoction amount be given a 15 minute saccharification rest at 158 F (70 C) before boiling it. 
Carbonation and Storage

Carbonation Type: Kegged (Forced CO2) Volumes of CO2: 2.4 
Pressure/Weight: 149.5 KPA Carbonation Used: - 
Keg/Bottling Temperature: 15.6 C Age for: 28.0 days 
Storage Temperature: 11.1 C 

Notes

Lager @ 2* for3 months Has come out much darker than colour shows in BS


----------



## Ross (18/7/10)

Please add details of when your beer is ready/best after!

Recipes, tasting notes optional.

1. .............XXXX Man
2. BribieG - swapping but not attending - UK Best Bitter - Wheat Caramel Malt.
3. Ross - Obama IPA - Bottled straight from keg, drink asap.
4. Bradsbrew. - English Bitter
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Oatmeal Stout - Ready now (6 weeks in bottles)
6. Browndog - Andromeda IPA
7. Scruffy - Something with chilli perhaps? Or perhaps just a good strong pale... on the sweet side...
8. ..........
9. Stillscottish - Treacle Juice - AKA Strong Stout with Coles specialty addition, matured on Bourbon Oak with a side salad of 250ml Bourbon.
10. Winkle - Dark Regal Saison ~8% (OK to drink now - better after June 30)
11.
12. scoundrel_rogue - Beligian dark ale
13. NickB - Old Rifle Range Dark Mild
14. DKS - Budvar
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16. Daemon - Hazelnut Porter.
17. Thomas J. - Trapist triple (Chimay White clone) - still swapping, just can't go!*
18. Florian - Rye Weizen


----------



## Bribie G (18/7/10)

No 2. Best bitter, drink right now - bottle conditioned and around 3 weeks old.


----------



## browndog (18/7/10)

1. .............XXXX Man
2. BribieG - swapping but not attending - UK Best Bitter - Wheat Caramel Malt.
3. Ross - Obama IPA - Bottled straight from keg, drink asap.
4. Bradsbrew. - English Bitter
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Oatmeal Stout - Ready now (6 weeks in bottles)
6. Browndog - Andromeda IPA, DRINK NOW you bastards.
7. Scruffy - Something with chilli perhaps? Or perhaps just a good strong pale... on the sweet side...
8. ..........
9. Stillscottish - Treacle Juice - AKA Strong Stout with Coles specialty addition, matured on Bourbon Oak with a side salad of 250ml Bourbon.
10. Winkle - Dark Regal Saison ~8% (OK to drink now - better after June 30)
11.
12. scoundrel_rogue - Beligian dark ale
13. NickB - Old Rifle Range Dark Mild
14. DKS - Budvar
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16. Daemon - Hazelnut Porter.
17. Thomas J. - Trapist triple (Chimay White clone) - still swapping, just can't go!*
18. Florian - Rye Weizen


----------



## scoundrel (18/7/10)

1. .............XXXX Man
2. BribieG - swapping but not attending - UK Best Bitter - Wheat Caramel Malt. - drink right now - bottle conditioned and around 3 weeks old.


3. Ross - Obama IPA - Bottled straight from keg, drink asap.
4. Bradsbrew. - English Bitter
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Oatmeal Stout - Ready now (6 weeks in bottles)
6. Browndog - Andromeda IPA, DRINK NOW you bastards.
7. Scruffy - Something with chilli perhaps? Or perhaps just a good strong pale... on the sweet side...
8. ..........
9. Stillscottish - Treacle Juice - AKA Strong Stout with Coles specialty addition, matured on Bourbon Oak with a side salad of 250ml Bourbon.
10. Winkle - Dark Regal Saison ~8% (OK to drink now - better after June 30)
11.
12. scoundrel_rogue - Beligian dark - ready to go, but i would give it about 2 weeks.
13. NickB - Old Rifle Range Dark Mild
14. DKS - Budvar
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16. Daemon - Hazelnut Porter.
17. Thomas J. - Trapist triple (Chimay White clone) - still swapping, just can't go!*
18. Florian - Rye Weizen


----------



## praxis178 (18/7/10)

Pocket Beers said:


> Post party swap beer thread:
> 
> Please add details of when your beer is ready/best after!
> 
> ...


----------



## Florian (18/7/10)

1. .............XXXX Man
2. BribieG - swapping but not attending - UK Best Bitter - Wheat Caramel Malt. - drink right now - bottle conditioned and around 3 weeks old.


3. Ross - Obama IPA - Bottled straight from keg, drink asap.
4. Bradsbrew. - English Bitter
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Oatmeal Stout - Ready now (6 weeks in bottles)
6. Browndog - Andromeda IPA, DRINK NOW you bastards.
7. Scruffy - Something with chilli perhaps? Or perhaps just a good strong pale... on the sweet side...
8. ..........
9. Stillscottish - Treacle Juice - AKA Strong Stout with Coles specialty addition, matured on Bourbon Oak with a side salad of 250ml Bourbon.
10. Winkle - Dark Regal Saison ~8% (OK to drink now - better after June 30)
11.
12. scoundrel_rogue - Beligian dark - ready to go, but i would give it about 2 weeks.
13. NickB - Old Rifle Range Dark Mild
14. DKS - Budvar
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16. Daemon - Hazelnut Porter.
17. Thomas J. - Trapist triple (Chimay White clone) - still swapping, just can't go!*4 weeks from now minimum.
18. Florian - Rye Weizen - Best consumed now, has been bottled 8 days ago but carbed up well.


----------



## Scruffy (19/7/10)

1. .............XXXX Man
2. BribieG - swapping but not attending - UK Best Bitter - Wheat Caramel Malt. - drink right now - bottle conditioned and around 3 weeks old.


3. Ross - Obama IPA - Bottled straight from keg, drink asap.
4. Bradsbrew. - English Bitter
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Oatmeal Stout - Ready now (6 weeks in bottles)
6. Browndog - Andromeda IPA, DRINK NOW you bastards.
7. Scruffy - NOT CARBED YET! Give it a week, then fridge it for a bit, It's a 9%ABV, Maris Otter, Simcoe, Amarillo and Cascade (240g) - the 1882 stalled at 1.023, finished with Nottingham...
8. ..........
9. Stillscottish - Treacle Juice - AKA Strong Stout with Coles specialty addition, matured on Bourbon Oak with a side salad of 250ml Bourbon.
10. Winkle - Dark Regal Saison ~8% (OK to drink now - better after June 30)
11.
12. scoundrel_rogue - Beligian dark - ready to go, but i would give it about 2 weeks.
13. NickB - Old Rifle Range Dark Mild
14. DKS - Budvar
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16. Daemon - Hazelnut Porter.
17. Thomas J. - Trapist triple (Chimay White clone) - still swapping, just can't go!*4 weeks from now minimum.
18. Florian - Rye Weizen - Best consumed now, has been bottled 8 days ago but carbed up well.


----------



## bradsbrew (19/7/10)

1. .............XXXX Man
2. BribieG - swapping but not attending - UK Best Bitter - Wheat Caramel Malt. - drink right now - bottle conditioned and around 3 weeks old.
3. Ross - Obama IPA - Bottled straight from keg, drink asap.
4. Bradsbrew. - English Bitter...............Bottled from keg put it in the fridge anddrink asap
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Oatmeal Stout - Ready now (6 weeks in bottles)
6. Browndog - Andromeda IPA, DRINK NOW you bastards.
7. Scruffy - NOT CARBED YET! Give it a week, then fridge it for a bit, It's a 9%ABV, Maris Otter, Simcoe, Amarillo and Cascade (240g) - the 1882 stalled at 1.023, finished with Nottingham...
8. ..........
9. Stillscottish - Treacle Juice - AKA Strong Stout with Coles specialty addition, matured on Bourbon Oak with a side salad of 250ml Bourbon.
10. Winkle - Dark Regal Saison ~8% (OK to drink now - better after June 30)
11.
12. scoundrel_rogue - Beligian dark - ready to go, but i would give it about 2 weeks.
13. NickB - Old Rifle Range Dark Mild
14. DKS - Budvar
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16. Daemon - Hazelnut Porter.
17. Thomas J. - Trapist triple (Chimay White clone) - still swapping, just can't go!*4 weeks from now minimum.
18. Florian - Rye Weizen - Best consumed now, has been bottled 8 days ago but carbed up well.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (19/7/10)

1. .............XXXX Man
2. BribieG - swapping but not attending - UK Best Bitter - Wheat Caramel Malt. - drink right now - bottle conditioned and around 3 weeks old.
3. Ross - Obama IPA - Bottled straight from keg, drink asap.
4. Bradsbrew. - English Bitter...............Bottled from keg put it in the fridge anddrink asap
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Oatmeal Stout - Ready now (6 weeks in bottles)
6. Browndog - Andromeda IPA, DRINK NOW you bastards.
7. Scruffy - NOT CARBED YET! Give it a week, then fridge it for a bit, It's a 9%ABV, Maris Otter, Simcoe, Amarillo and Cascade (240g) - the 1882 stalled at 1.023, finished with Nottingham...
8. ..........
9. Stillscottish - Treacle Juice - AKA Strong Stout with Coles specialty addition, matured on Bourbon Oak with a side salad of 250ml Bourbon.
10. Winkle - Dark Regal Saison ~8% (OK to drink now - better after June 30)
11.
12. scoundrel_rogue - Beligian dark - ready to go, but i would give it about 2 weeks.
13. NickB - Old Rifle Range Dark Mild
14. DKS - Budvar
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock. As the label says, give it two weeks. More details to come i.e. recipe, need time to dredge them out of AHB.
16. Daemon - Hazelnut Porter.
17. Thomas J. - Trapist triple (Chimay White clone) - still swapping, just can't go!*4 weeks from now minimum.
18. Florian - Rye Weizen - Best consumed now, has been bottled 8 days ago but carbed up well.


----------



## daemon (19/7/10)

1. .............XXXX Man
2. BribieG - swapping but not attending - UK Best Bitter - Wheat Caramel Malt. - drink right now - bottle conditioned and around 3 weeks old.
3. Ross - Obama IPA - Bottled straight from keg, drink asap.
4. Bradsbrew. - English Bitter...............Bottled from keg put it in the fridge anddrink asap
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Oatmeal Stout - Ready now (6 weeks in bottles)
6. Browndog - Andromeda IPA, DRINK NOW you bastards.
7. Scruffy - NOT CARBED YET! Give it a week, then fridge it for a bit, It's a 9%ABV, Maris Otter, Simcoe, Amarillo and Cascade (240g) - the 1882 stalled at 1.023, finished with Nottingham...
8. ..........
9. Stillscottish - Treacle Juice - AKA Strong Stout with Coles specialty addition, matured on Bourbon Oak with a side salad of 250ml Bourbon.
10. Winkle - Dark Regal Saison ~8% (OK to drink now - better after June 30)
11.
12. scoundrel_rogue - Beligian dark - ready to go, but i would give it about 2 weeks.
13. NickB - Old Rifle Range Dark Mild
14. DKS - Budvar
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock. As the label says, give it two weeks. More details to come i.e. recipe, need time to dredge them out of AHB.
16. Daemon - Hazelnut Porter. Ready to drink now, it's been bottled for 5 weeks now and should be nice and mellow.
17. Thomas J. - Trapist triple (Chimay White clone) - still swapping, just can't go!*4 weeks from now minimum.
18. Florian - Rye Weizen - Best consumed now, has been bottled 8 days ago but carbed up well.


----------



## Bribie G (19/7/10)

Man am I going to get wasted on Scruffy and Winkles beers. :icon_drool2:


----------



## NickB (19/7/10)

1. .............XXXX Man
2. BribieG - swapping but not attending - UK Best Bitter - Wheat Caramel Malt. - drink right now - bottle conditioned and around 3 weeks old.
3. Ross - Obama IPA - Bottled straight from keg, drink asap.
4. Bradsbrew. - English Bitter...............Bottled from keg put it in the fridge anddrink asap
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Oatmeal Stout - Ready now (6 weeks in bottles)
6. Browndog - Andromeda IPA, DRINK NOW you bastards.
7. Scruffy - NOT CARBED YET! Give it a week, then fridge it for a bit, It's a 9%ABV, Maris Otter, Simcoe, Amarillo and Cascade (240g) - the 1882 stalled at 1.023, finished with Nottingham...
8. ..........
9. Stillscottish - Treacle Juice - AKA Strong Stout with Coles specialty addition, matured on Bourbon Oak with a side salad of 250ml Bourbon.
10. Winkle - Dark Regal Saison ~8% (OK to drink now - better after June 30)
11.
12. scoundrel_rogue - Beligian dark - ready to go, but i would give it about 2 weeks.
13. NickB - Old Rifle Range Dark Mild - Ready to drink now, will age OK
14. DKS - Budvar
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock. As the label says, give it two weeks. More details to come i.e. recipe, need time to dredge them out of AHB.
16. Daemon - Hazelnut Porter. Ready to drink now, it's been bottled for 5 weeks now and should be nice and mellow.
17. Thomas J. - Trapist triple (Chimay White clone) - still swapping, just can't go!*4 weeks from now minimum.
18. Florian - Rye Weizen - Best consumed now, has been bottled 8 days ago but carbed up well.


Thought I'd better follow the status quo


----------



## bradsbrew (19/7/10)

No. 3 Ross' Obamarama

I have tasted this as a Specialty Ale with American Brown as the base brewed as an IPA

Hoppy malty aroma all pleasant

Appearance is dark brown with deep copper/red highlights, soft gentle head that laces the glass all the way to the finish

Flavour is rich malty with a raisony undertone with a well balanced hop flavour and bitterness balance. Dry finish with a hoppy bitter after taste.

Mouthfeel is medium body with perfect carbonation which persists to the finish, slight alchohol warmth but not out of balance. Hop bitterness sits well at the back of the palette.

Overall an absolutely fantastic faultless beer. I can not offer any advice on how to improve this beer. 



Cheers Brad


----------



## DKS (19/7/10)

Just filling in the blanks and update
1. .............XXXX Man
2. BribieG - swapping but not attending - UK Best Bitter - Wheat Caramel Malt. - drink right now - bottle conditioned and around 3 weeks old.
3. Ross - Obama IPA - Bottled straight from keg, drink asap.
4. Bradsbrew. - English Bitter...............Bottled from keg put it in the fridge anddrink asap
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Oatmeal Stout - Ready now (6 weeks in bottles)
6. Browndog - Andromeda IPA, DRINK NOW you bastards.
7. Scruffy - NOT CARBED YET! Give it a week, then fridge it for a bit, It's a 9%ABV, Maris Otter, Simcoe, Amarillo and Cascade (240g) - the 1882 stalled at 1.023, finished with Nottingham...
8. ..........
9. Stillscottish - Treacle Juice - AKA Strong Stout with Coles specialty addition, matured on Bourbon Oak with a side salad of 250ml Bourbon.
10. Winkle - Dark Regal Saison ~8% (OK to drink now - better after June 30)
11.
12. scoundrel_rogue - Beligian dark - ready to go, but i would give it about 2 weeks.
13. NickB - Old Rifle Range Dark Mild - Ready to drink now, will age OK
14. DKS - Budvar. Drink whenever, been aged six months almost. Recommend a hot as hell day to sample.
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock. As the label says, give it two weeks. More details to come i.e. recipe, need time to dredge them out of AHB.
16. Daemon - Hazelnut Porter. Ready to drink now, it's been bottled for 5 weeks now and should be nice and mellow.
17. Thomas J. - Trapist triple (Chimay White clone) - still swapping, just can't go!*4 weeks from now minimum.
18. Florian - Rye Weizen - Best consumed now, has been bottled 8 days ago but carbed up well.


----------



## praxis178 (19/7/10)

DKS said:


> Just filling in the blanks and update
> 1. .............XXXX Man
> 2. BribieG - swapping but not attending - UK Best Bitter - Wheat Caramel Malt. - drink right now - bottle conditioned and around 3 weeks old.
> 3. Ross - Obama IPA - Bottled straight from keg, drink asap.
> ...



Tasting Brad's English Bitter ATM.

Nice balanced hop bitterness to malt backbone, some slight grassy notes on the mid palette which are nice lead in to the bitterness..... 

Don't really know what else to say, except I love it, could really settle in for a session on this one.


----------



## DKS (19/7/10)

I have sampled Browndog's contribution and PM sent re; feedback.
As expected of Browndog's beers..... " You know they're good" say no more!
He has my spastic comments, to make of them what he will. Like it or lump it. That's the way it is. Is beer , is good 
NEXT!!.......
Daz


----------



## bradsbrew (19/7/10)

No. 6 Browndogs Andromada IPA

Aroma of floral,fruity hops with a slight grassy note. Light malty aroma

Appearance , Light gold with a touch of copper, Bright clear with little head retention but does lace the glass slightly

Flavour , clean sweet malt which is well balanced with hop flavour and bitterness. reasonably dry finish with lingering hop bitterness alcohol flavour present but not overpowering

Mouthfeel medium low body, carbonation is low but persists at same level

Overall Beautiful beer, maltiness seems to be from pilsener type malts as oposed to ale type and hop seems a bit one dimensional but this should not be regarded as a negative. Top beer Tony




Cheers Brad


FWIW I am probably wrong with picking your malt and hops but I am hoping that I have improved on my reading of a scoresheet thanks to your advice at the last babbs.


----------



## bradsbrew (19/7/10)

Thomas J. said:


> Tasting Brad's English Bitter ATM.
> 
> Nice balanced hop bitterness to malt backbone, some slight grassy notes on the mid palette which are nice lead in to the bitterness.....
> 
> Don't really know what else to say, except I love it, could really settle in for a session on this one.



Cheers Thomas.

yes it was brewed as a session beer. Cant wait to get the next fermenter full into the kegs.........which reminds me, time to go turn down the fermenting chesty.


Brad


----------



## stillscottish (19/7/10)

Just filling in the blanks and update
1. .............XXXX Man
2. BribieG - swapping but not attending - UK Best Bitter - Wheat Caramel Malt. - drink right now - bottle conditioned and around 3 weeks old.
3. Ross - Obama IPA - Bottled straight from keg, drink asap.
4. Bradsbrew. - English Bitter...............Bottled from keg put it in the fridge anddrink asap
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Oatmeal Stout - Ready now (6 weeks in bottles)
6. Browndog - Andromeda IPA, DRINK NOW you bastards.
7. Scruffy - NOT CARBED YET! Give it a week, then fridge it for a bit, It's a 9%ABV, Maris Otter, Simcoe, Amarillo and Cascade (240g) - the 1882 stalled at 1.023, finished with Nottingham...
8. ..........
9. Stillscottish - Strong Stout with Coles specialty addition, matured on Bourbon Oak with a side salad of 250ml Bourbon. Just bottled but best left till end of August
10. Winkle - Dark Regal Saison ~8% (OK to drink now - better after June 30) (It's just a jump to the left....)
11.
12. scoundrel_rogue - Beligian dark - ready to go, but i would give it about 2 weeks.
13. NickB - Old Rifle Range Dark Mild - Ready to drink now, will age OK
14. DKS - Budvar. Drink whenever, been aged six months almost. Recommend a hot as hell day to sample.
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock. As the label says, give it two weeks. More details to come i.e. recipe, need time to dredge them out of AHB.
16. Daemon - Hazelnut Porter. Ready to drink now, it's been bottled for 5 weeks now and should be nice and mellow.
17. Thomas J. - Trapist triple (Chimay White clone) - still swapping, just can't go!*4 weeks from now minimum.
18. Florian - Rye Weizen - Best consumed now, has been bottled 8 days ago but carbed up well.






-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Strong Caseswap Stout 
Foreign Extra Stout 


Type: All Grain
Date: 25/05/2010 
Batch Size: 18.00 L
Brewer: Campbell 
Boil Size: 26.27 L 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: Campbell's Gear 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 62.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.15 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 SRM) Adjunct 2.20 % 
0.45 kg Treacle (100.0 SRM) Extract 6.59 % 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 58.57 % 
0.60 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (710.0 SRM) Grain 8.78 % 
0.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 7.32 % 
0.33 kg Crystal, Medium (Bairds) (75.0 SRM) Grain 4.83 % 
0.30 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 4.39 % 
35.00 gm C_Nugget [12.00 %] (60 min) Hops 48.7 IBU 
30.00 gm Fuggles [4.40 %] (20 min) Hops 9.3 IBU 
15.00 gm First Gold [7.90 %] (5 min) Hops 2.7 IBU 
0.61 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 gm Sodium Metabisulphite (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1/2 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
10.00 gm PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
0.50 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 7.32 % 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.080 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.078 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.020 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.020 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 7.77 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 7.59 % 
Bitterness: 60.7 IBU Calories: 757 cal/l 
Est Color: 63.6 SRM Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge Total Grain Weight: 5.88 kg 
Sparge Water: 17.16 L Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 22.2 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 15.00 L of water at 70.8 C 63.0 C 



Mash Notes: Simple single infusion mash for use with most modern well modified grains (about 95% of the time). 
Carbonation and Storage

Carbonation Type: Corn Sugar Volumes of CO2: 2.4 
Pressure/Weight: 102.0 gm Carbonation Used: - 
Keg/Bottling Temperature: 15.6 C Age for: 28.0 days 
Storage Temperature: 11.1 C 

Notes

Racked to secondary on gelatin 10/6/10
Added 250 gm (dry weight) bourbon soaked barrel chips + 250 ml Bourbon 
Created with BeerSmith


----------



## browndog (19/7/10)

bradsbrew said:


> No. 6 Browndogs Andromada IPA
> 
> Aroma of floral,fruity hops with a slight grassy note. Light malty aroma
> 
> ...



Galaxy malt and galaxy hops Brad, you did well mate.

cheers

BD


----------



## NickB (19/7/10)

Just started my tasting with:

4. Bradsbrew. - English Bitter...............Bottled from keg put it in the fridge anddrink asap

Am no wordsmith (or BJCP judge), so will keep it short and sweet.

Very nice Brad! Lovely balance (IMHO), bitterness is not too assertive and the malt flavour is subtle but gives enough backbone to the lovely hop flavour that comes through. Would love a recipe if you're willing to share? Reading the BJCP guidelines, I personally could not fault this beer 

Very drinkable mate, wish I had another bottle. Must persuade you to head over to mine with a few samples next time you're visiting the folks at The Bunyas 

Cheers


----------



## NickB (19/7/10)

Next up tonight was:

2. BribieG - swapping but not attending - UK Best Bitter - Wheat Caramel Malt. - drink right now - bottle conditioned and around 3 weeks old.

Again, a really nice ESB (would expect nothing less from a Pom, mind you ).

Balanced, but favouring maltiness slightly. Beautiful flavour, lovely colour and clarity. Correct me if I'm wrong (and god knows, I most often am!) but I detect Challenger in there somewhere? Just that marmaladey flavour and aroma I associate with Fuller's ESB. 

Bloody drinkable - in fact, poured the bottle into a jug, and didn't bother putting the jug in the fridge, as it disappeared damn quickly! (like I thought it would!)

Time for another brew day at your place, Michael (or could I perhaps convince you to visit me on a Monday or Tuesday.....always space in the spare room )

Cheers


----------



## NickB (19/7/10)

(probably) the final beer for the night:

3. Ross - Obama IPA - Bottled straight from keg, drink asap.

Have had this a couple of times. A bloody nice IPA in it's own right, but just has a slight underlying hint of dark malt coming through. Conjures up images of a magical world where the beers flow freely, and the every brewer has a cool room full of American hops... h34r:

But on a serious note, absolutely ******* brilliant as always Ross. If this comes in FWK form from the new venture then I'll be grabbing a couple at some point! Not sure it will happen, but myself and about 3000 others would love the recipe if you're willing to share. You can PM me if you like, coz I'm special....ahem....




Cheers


----------



## bradsbrew (20/7/10)

Just drinking Dazas Budvar now....Is Budvar a Bohemian Pilsner?
with Nicks dark mild looking at me saying drink me drink me you bastard.............notes to come after dinner

Brad


----------



## Bribie G (20/7/10)

NickB said:


> Next up tonight was:
> 
> 2. BribieG - swapping but not attending - UK Best Bitter - Wheat Caramel Malt. - drink right now - bottle conditioned and around 3 weeks old.
> 
> ...



Got the Challenger in one, dood :lol: 

This was actually a 'use up the available bits' brew as a quaffer only, but it turned out so drinkable I decided to put it in the swap, especially from the use of Wheat Caramel Malt that a mate had given me, and which has become a bit of an epiphany for me, and wanted to share it around:


4000 BB ale
400 Wheat Caramel Malt
500 da sugaz

60 mins at 67 degrees

30 Northern Brewer US 60 mins
20 Challenger 20 mins

Wyeast Irish Yeast 

I'm on a short leash at the moment as I'll be away for days for BABBs related stuff but if the doc clears me (Kidney stones being investigated) I'd love to come up to Nanango for a trip, used to hit the place every fortnight as a Rothmans rep, stayed at the Antler Motel and eat at the Copper Kitchen :icon_drool2:


----------



## bradsbrew (21/7/10)

*No. 14 DKS Budvar
*
Malty with light fruity floral hop aroma
deep gold/copper, bright but yeast in suspension, creamy off white head that lasts the glass
complex malt, very little hop bitterness with an aftertaste of malt and alcohol
medium body with high carbonation
Overall a rich malty beer which is lacking the expected bitterness and probably too high alcohol for style. Definately a complex beer but is dominated by malt. All in all a good beer Daz and would definately have another few .

*No. 13 NickB dark Mild

*Sweet malt aroma perhaps very slight diacetyl
dark brown with copper/garnet highlight under light,beautiful. low head with little carbonation
Well balanced malt flavour between base and specialty malts,slight smokey/ashy flavour which blends well. Although sweet upfront finishes drylittle in the way of hops.
light body with low carbonation
Overall an easy drinking mild dark ale, flavour is balance and malty. A great dark session beer. Well done Nick




These swap beers are great.

Cheers Brad


----------



## praxis178 (21/7/10)

5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Oatmeal Stout - Ready now (6 weeks in bottles)

Very dark, little in the way of head, carbonation lowish (about where I like it) vanilla is there, but not overpoweringly so, hops give a nice bitter finish that is well balanced by the malt up front.

This one I like....


----------



## bradsbrew (21/7/10)

*No.5 Daemon Hazelnut Porter*

Hazelnut dominates but has undertones of fruityness and a light chocolate graininess in the aroma
Dark brown with a slight haze, small creamy persistant head
Hazelnut overtakes at the start but with malt in the finish with a hint of roastyness and chocolate, the malt really shines through as it warms for a better balance of flavours. Dry finish
Thin body when cold but body builds as it warms carbonation suits this beer
Overall a good rather thin hazelnut beer when cold. But it is a beautiful complex malty medium bodied porter as it warms up. The fruityness and malt is a good backbone for the hazelnut.
I would like to try this beer with a bit more bitterness and body but that is more for my tastes.
Absolutely top beer Tim really enjoyed it


Cheers Brad


----------



## winkle (21/7/10)

bradsbrew said:


> *No.5 Daemon Hazelnut Porter*
> 
> Hazelnut dominates but has undertones of fruityness and a light chocolate graininess in the aroma
> Dark brown with a slight haze, small creamy persistant head
> ...



Geez mate, you're ploughing through them  .

I'll leave mine 'til this head-cold clears up - can't even taste wasabi peas ATM (hope it clears up somewhat by tomorrow! Got a Mild to put up at BABBs)


----------



## DKS (23/7/10)

winkle said:


> Geez mate, you're ploughing through them  .
> 
> Me too and I want some more.
> Don't know about you guys but I'm really loving the experience. All the different styles and tastes to have a choice of at hand. Not a bad drop yet.
> ...


----------



## NickB (23/7/10)

I'd be keen for something else in addition to the 'official' swap Daz - Will hopefully have my Vienna Lager ready by then - know you were looking for a vienna heavy recipe, so I'll save a bottle if you're keen?

Cheers


----------



## DKS (23/7/10)

NickB said:


> I'd be keen for something else in addition to the 'official' swap Daz - Will hopefully have my Vienna Lager ready by then - know you were looking for a vienna heavy recipe, so I'll save a bottle if you're keen?
> 
> Cheers


Absolutely. Good one Nick. There maybe only a handful who will want to play and we could swap mixed styles/varieties. Not a full batch as normal. We'll see response then work it out. Cheers. 
Daz


----------



## Shed101 (23/7/10)

i'd probably be up for it (speshly if it's north of Brissy  )


----------



## winkle (24/7/10)

I might be up for that Daz. 
Not in the July case swap, but Campbell left his keg here and I sucked on a couple of glasses of his Golden Schlong before it blew (dry) :blink: 
I remember it being good on the nite, and even cold ridden as I am, it was damm tasty drop with me sober and it at ambient.

Ed: tried to clarify things


----------



## stillscottish (24/7/10)

FFFFFFF
FFFFFF
FFFFFFF
FFFUUUU
UUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUU-


----------



## winkle (25/7/10)

stillscottish said:


> FFFFFFF
> FFFFFF
> FFFFFFF
> FFFUUUU
> ...



It wernt ma fault, the keg was gagging for it :icon_drunk:


----------



## daemon (25/7/10)

winkle said:


> It wernt ma fault, the keg was gagging for it :icon_drunk:


Hrm, dare we ask? :blink: 

Thanks for the feedback Brad, your comments line-up with what I was thinking as well. My efficiency was down for some reason (had to add 1/2kg of DME) and I'd forgotten the rolled oats that gives the beautiful mouth-feel I've had in other porters. I only added 12ml of the hazelnut to a 22L batch, although others have added more I wasn't game enough on the first attempt 

Some quick feedback on some of the bottles I've tried so far:

2. BribieG - UK Best Bitter - Nice session beer with perfect balance. I haven't used Wheat Caramel Malt before but certainly liked it in this brew. 

3. Ross - Obama IPA - Wow, this is certainly a flavour packed beer. The darker flavours and the hoppy taste were a good match and not something I thought would be this balanced. The colour was amazing too, a lovely deep ruby colour. So when are you releasing this one in bottles? 

13. NickB - Old Rifle Range Dark Mild - Had this at the swap as well and enjoyed it. Dark Mild's are one of my favourite styles and this one doesn't disappoint. Thinking about brewing one now!

14. DKS - Budvar - A lovely maltly flavour and a nice amount of bitterness to balance it. My bottle may have been slightly overcarbed but otherwise a perfect beer. I wish there were more Lagers in Australia with this much body and flavour.


----------



## winkle (25/7/10)

This was my contribution,

Dark Regent Saison 
Saison 

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 21.00 L
Boil Size: 24.04 L 
Boil Time: 70 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 66.12 % 
1.00 kg Munich Malt - 20L (20.0 SRM) Grain 16.53 % 
0.40 kg Oats, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 6.61 % 
0.20 kg Chocolate Rye Malt (250.0 SRM) Grain 3.31 % 
0.20 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 3.31 % 
14.00 gm Pearle [8.00 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
18.00 gm Pacific Gem [15.00 %] (60 min) Hops 27.0 IBU 
14.00 gm Pearle [8.00 %] (15 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
1.00 cup Orange Peel, Sweet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm Seeds of Paradise (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
8.00 gm Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
0.25 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 4.13 % 
1 Pkgs French Saison (Wyeast Labs #3711) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.069 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.068 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.006 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 7.09 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 8.10 % 
Bitterness: 27.0 IBU Calories: 637 cal/l 
Est Color: 16.4 SRM 

Its drinking alright ATM so hop into it, the sweet/sour combination works pretty good.


----------



## winkle (26/7/10)

No. 14 DKS Budvar

Cracked Daz's one first up.
Poured a darkish amber with a big meringue head, high level of carbonation. Malty nose, but the flavour profile was interesting - honeyed malt with hints of pepper. Dry bitter finish, perhaps a touch full bodied for a Bo Pils but it went down well watching the Broncos lose  .
Hopefully my flavour description wasn't too affected by the last of this cold.
A good start to the case.


----------



## DKS (29/7/10)

Feeling a bit introspective tonight, thought Id pass on a revelation and insight to a simple mistake .

My first major swap has led me to a bit of basic research to improve my beers.

My swap ,being a lager was made quite a few months back and I wanted to make something interesting and and new to me. So, I chose a Budvar. 

Not knowing everybody else would chose big black 1060+ taste bud smackers I felt somehow inadequate when the list was posted 
However onward and upward..
Brewing, OK .....all as planned.Then bottled to PETs 




I hadnt tried this batch since a month after they were first bottled and I thought they were good and thought I had a house lager to stick with.

Since this was my first big swap, we had to use PETs which was a first for me. I had always used keg or glass bottles. 

From my sampling and most feedback from swappers the beer is clearly over carbonated. 

Wheels turned and I questioned why?.. after initial samples were good, cool lagering and time at stable temps, all seemed good, whats going on? I ask.

Thoughts:Umm?
First time use of PETs but everything else should be good.So.



I did some weights & measures today and found to my surprise:

1: The 740ml PET are 740ml to the very brim of the top of the bottle.(Penny drop! Thats prob why they look so small) Your buying a 740ml capacity bottle only.
2: 750ml glass bottles are 750ml to 60mmm below the brim of the bottle.( using water) ie: Your buying 750ml of beer not bottle size.

Take away the head space, say 50-60mmm in a PET and your left with about 710ml +or - (Vols worked as 1ml = 1gm using water and digital scale, not beer)
Extrapolated with my tradies quick math means I'm adding 8.5 % more sugar to a PET than to a glass 750 bottle if using the same measure device, as in a everybody has one bottle /sugar measuring thingo, and Ive done that a thousand times before.

Therefore,Ive got over carbed beers. Seems obvious now. Its so simple but a huge difference when scrutinized. 
Leason learned. 

Thanks for the feed back from swappers. 
Ive questioned the process and have a viable answer now Thank you.

Wouldn't of happened without a swap.

Adjustments to be made next time of course . Cheers 
Daz



Edit:Note to self; Bulk prime you idiot!


----------



## geoff_tewierik (29/7/10)

Or just use the little Coopers lollies like I did.

Be interesting to see what they did to the beer in another week or so.


----------



## winkle (29/7/10)

I probably should have mentioned that Daz <_< .
I use a priming sugar dispenser that is adjustable and dial it down for PET bottles (4gm I think)

Bradsbrew Ordinary Bitter

Normally I don't like these insipid bitters and ignore them to step up to the malty goodness of an ESB, but drank I did. Initial impressions are as expected, thin honeyed malt body with spiking notes of strident crystal (I had given it a chance to warm BTW) .
My expectations had lined up with the beer, but as it warmed I suddenly began enjoying it considerably - the honeyed note combined with emergent biscuity notes from the base malt(s) and the crystal toned down to blend in and by the end of bottle I found myself wanting more. Good one Brad, my fault for over-chilling a nice beer and my initial bias. May have venture down the path of drinking a few more of this style after this one :icon_cheers: .


----------



## winkle (30/7/10)

5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Oatmeal Stout - Ready now (6 weeks in bottles)



> Very dark, little in the way of head, carbonation lowish (about where I like it) vanilla is there, but not overpoweringly so, hops give a nice bitter finish that is well balanced by the malt up front.
> 
> This one I like....



Can't add much to Thomas's except that I found the vanilla to be dominate up front - good but you wouldn't want much more. Did the job on me though, as might be obvious from the drunken rambling description of Brads Bitter above.


----------



## browndog (31/7/10)

Got into the case swap yesterday and kicked off with Daz's and Bribie's contributions. As usual I filled out a BJCP score sheet on them, it makes great judging practice. 

BribieG's Best Bitter






Daz's Budvar 2000




cheers

Browndog


----------



## Bribie G (31/7/10)

winkle said:


> I probably should have mentioned that Daz <_< .
> I use a priming sugar dispenser that is adjustable and dial it down for PET bottles (4gm I think)
> 
> .......................................



Yes, I've stopped using sugar cubes because whilst they are very convenient they are around 5 grams and just a bit too fizzo.

Browndog: thanks for the scoresheet. I nearly freaked at first and thought it was a sheet from my bitter from last Sunday  then I twigged.

"Appears Bottle Conditioned and BIAB ............."

Funny bugger 

Edit: I've got 6 days off so I'll start working my way through the case tonight. Woot woot.


----------



## winkle (31/7/10)

I'll knock over a few whilst watching rugby & league - after brewing an oatmeal stout :icon_cheers: .

_Note to self - clean up spillages as they occur to avoid a re-appearance of a pygmy typhoon_ <_<


----------



## DKS (31/7/10)

Thanks Browndog,
Obviously not really what I wanted to hear, I thought it was a good'n but I am pleased to get such a considered assessment . 

Hopefully I'll use your score sheet to improve at my next attempt and that's great because Babbs minicomp coming may be a perfect opportunity to sort out its faults. I've already tweaked the recipe and this time brewing in winter instead of the middle of summer can only help. 

Thanks for the effort mate. :icon_cheers: 
Daz


----------



## browndog (31/7/10)

DKS said:


> Thanks Browndog,
> Obviously not really what I wanted to hear, I thought it was a good'n but I am pleased to get such a considered assessment .
> 
> Hopefully I'll use your score sheet to improve at my next attempt and that's great because Babbs minicomp coming may be a perfect opportunity to sort out its faults. I've already tweaked the recipe and this time brewing in winter instead of the middle of summer can only help.
> ...



Probably would have been a good beer had it not been infected Daz, it will be interesting to see if it was a one off.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## clarkey7 (31/7/10)

browndog said:


> Probably would have been a good beer had it not been infected Daz, it will be interesting to see if it was a one off.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog


Mine was fine......a tiny bit over-carbonated but not excessive - just a bit prickly on the tongue.

PB

Edit: I actually ended up with a second bottle of Daz's beer - it was fine too.


----------



## Bribie G (31/7/10)

I've just drunk a bottle of "S" which I take it is Scruffy, as I can't see a bottle with 7 on it. 

Yes it's Scruffy's headbanger 9% lager for sure, the world suddenly has no rough edges. You bastard Andy I need another one NOW :icon_drool2: 

Malty, hoppy, sweet, hazy like an old horse blanket that drapes itself warmly around you and warms the cockles of your heart. Recipe required pronto. I'll see about doing a partigyle with this one as I now have the double urn setup. :icon_cheers:

Parti gyle? More like *parti bag* haha


----------



## bradsbrew (31/7/10)

Sorry cant give any feedback on Bribies or Pockets as I drank them whilst a little bit pist and cannot find the notes I thought I wrote down. :chug:  :icon_drunk: I do recall them as being good beers and the went down the throat quite easily :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers Brad


----------



## bradsbrew (31/7/10)

BribieG said:


> I've just drunk a bottle of "S" which I take it is Scruffy, as I can't see a bottle with 7 on it.
> 
> Yes it's Scruffy's headbanger 9% lager for sure :icon_drool2:




I am currently drinking the mysterious " S " beer and would not class it as a lager at all. Big hops on the aroma, I am guessing galaxy or topaz. Closer to an Aipa for me. It is as hazy as a Pom sleeping upright on a rotating bar stool. Bloody good effort either way and yes although well hidden the alcohol is hitting me now as a get threw the second glass. The only negative I can find in this one Andy is that is very hazy. But I could easily down a few more before spwewing and passing out :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers Brad


----------



## Scruffy (1/8/10)

Bribie and Brad - too kind... you guys!

Didn't have time to AgarAgar/Polyclar before the swap - hoped it might drop a bit if I stalled you. It drinks OK I guess - but if it's really hazy (something I need to work on...) then you're drinking it too cold... Hahaha!

Anyway; here's the guff...

8.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) Grain 100.00 % 
30.00 gm Amarillo Gold* [8.20 %] (120 min) Hops 24.1 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade* [5.00 %] (120 min) Hops 13.3 IBU 
30.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (120 min) Hops 35.9 IBU 
30.00 gm Amarillo Gold* [8.20 %] (20 min) Hops 13.4 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade* [5.00 %] (20 min) Hops 7.4 IBU 
30.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (20 min) Hops 19.9 IBU (so 114IBU ...i know, ...where is it?)
30.00 gm Cascade* [5.00 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
30.00 gm Amarillo Gold* [8.20 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
30.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
(500g slurry) Thames Valley II (Wyeast Labs #1882), stopped eating at 1.20something, so bunged in some Nottingham, finished at 1.017 (from 1.086 - so 9.04%ABV).

Dunno why I boiled for 2 hours this time, usually I mash around 8kg TF Maris or Golden Promise or Halcyon, then throw hops at it - Nelson works well. There's a new brew with Maris and Aurora - and some 1187 ...very pleased with that one...!!!

But happy you liked it...


----------



## winkle (1/8/10)

I had a good crack at a few last night.
First up was
*13 NickB Old Rifle Range Mild*
A good example of a dark mild Nick, as per the discussion on the day very similar to my mild before the last tweak (to be untweaked). The only suggestion I'd make is to lift the Bitter hops by a couple of IBU's which is on the cards for my next one. Good beer as is though.
*Daemon - Hazelnut Porter*
Sweet, mellow and good flavour intergration. Can't make any suggestions for improvement. Ticked all the boxes for me, bloody nice beer.
*Stillscottish - Treacle Juice*
Bloody hell, a big slap-you-around-the-face-and-take-no-prisoners beer if ever there was one. Thick as engine oil, the malty body attempts to hide the undoubted high alcohol with some success while oak and bourbon notes abound. A sipper this one, there is a drawing of a skull and crossbones on my tasting notes just before the writing becomes unreadable, keep a bottle for QABC dude.

My contribution should be consumed about now, the sourness has gotten a bit over the top (more than I'd hoped for) but its still ok.


----------



## Bribie G (1/8/10)

Nick's mild was very nice, not as fruity as I would make a mild (I ramp up the Ringwood temp normally) but I'd pay for a pint of that in a British Local.

Hey Scoundrel Rogue - let me say that your brewing has improved n - fold in the last year or so. Onya. That Belgian Dark is very drinkable - a little sweet but that's balanced by the strength and body. No off flavours and some alcohol heat. What's the ABV%. It's certainly giving me a glow on. Good job I didn't have it in the same session as Scruffy's as I'd be rat arsed by now. :icon_drunk:


----------



## scoundrel (2/8/10)

First cab off the rank.

14. DKS – Budvar

poured darker thtn I was expecting. Was expecting very pale, got coppery 
clean, sharp aromatic hop character (saaz and something else)
definitely overcarbed, ended up pouring into a jug over the sink, still only got 450mls.

slight buiscut-yness as it warms. 

what bittering hops did you used? Its there but over powered by malt and alcohol, ive just mowed the lawn so that doesn’t help. Sure hit the spot though.
head retention was very good and laced the glass all the way down.
i liked it wouldn't mind another to be honest.
Definitely better than most homebrewed budvars/pilsners that ive had.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (2/8/10)

#6 - Browndog's Andromeda IPA

Something familiar about this one, I swear it was one of the entrants in the BABB's annual comp two weekends ago. 

Brad got the description of this one down pat.

Good stuff Browndog, very enjoyable.


----------



## DKS (2/8/10)

scoundrelrogue said:


> First cab off the rank.
> 
> 14. DKS Budvar
> 
> ...



Thanks Scoundrel 
Yeh, deff overcarbed mate silly error, aesily rectified next time.
The bisuitiness? Don't know A bit of vienna in it but all else BB Ale with some M/Otter and some crystal.
.
Glad the malt came through I was trying to get maltyness in a lager, although next time I'm ditching all crystal.

Saaz all the way for hops mate [email protected], 30g @ 40min. [email protected] 25min. 3.2% AA . IBU34.7, No chilled

Shouldn't be any hot alcs in there as was low side 12* + or -, ferment then cold conditioned 

Glad you got some positives out of it though. Next one will be better. Thanks for feed back. :icon_cheers: 
Daz


----------



## daemon (2/8/10)

Thanks for the feedback winkle, glad you enjoyed it.

Some further feedback from me: 

5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Oatmeal Stout - A little undercarbed for my sample but still drinkable for a Stout. Vanilla flavour was certainly evident and nicely balanced, I've tried adding vanilla essence (made from real beans) and it's hard to hit the perfect match. Underneath the vanilla flavour was still a very nice stout so I quite enjoyed it  The only suggestion I have is to try adding the vanilla post fermentation to get a bit more aroma / smoother flavour. I'm not sure how much difference it would actually make but I'd be curious to try the results 

7. Scruffy - With what looked like a 5 as the label, I had assumed this was an "S"  Wow, what a beer though. Didn't pick it for a 9% beer at all, it was full of flavour and very easy to drink. It's only as you pour the 2nd half of the bottle into the glass that you realise there's some alcohol in there and by then you're taken in by the flavour. Enjoyed this one immensely, not sure a keg of it would be good for my health though :lol: 

6. Browndog - Andromeda IPA - The simplicity of the flavour profile was very intriguing, there was both malt and hop flavour strongly evident but unlike most IPA's it wasn't many flavours smashed together. There aren't many other beers like this that I've tried, and I kept thinking as I drank it that a slightly toned down version (ie an APA) would be a great commercial beer in Australia. I'd love to see the recipe for this, both to brew myself then to have a go at an APA variant.

I'm impressed so far with the beers in the swap, QLD might have a decent showing at the AABC this year!


----------



## geoff_tewierik (2/8/10)

#13 Nicks Old Rifle Range Dark Mild.

Getting all kinds of flavours in this one, there's a hint of smoke on the nose initially, followed by the more robust roast, there's a touch of sweetness on the palate, more a burnt toffee/golden syrup than anything else, kind of like the toffees you used to get at the school fete when you were a kid.

Quite enjoyable Nick, well done.


----------



## bradsbrew (2/8/10)

No. 9 Stillscottish Treacle Juice.

Sweet raison aroma, has a hint of age. 

As black as the ace of spades, little head that diminishes quickly although it slicks down the glass wit the beer.

malt is dominated buy plum, raisen characters, little roast is detected. Definate wood aged charecter that blends well with the plum notes. 

smooth creamy thick/slick body that is balanced throughout the pallette

Overall i am loving this beer, the bourbon , timber and treacle have added great dimension to this beer. As metioned the you have hit the mark with the wood-aged effect and the treacle is fantastic as the glass warms. If anything you could add more roasted barley to balance out the treacle and a hint of coffee could add to the flavour. But really this beer does not need any changing and is very enjoyable.
Thanks Campbell you have given me more inspiration towards stouts. And as you know I will most always call for more roast :icon_chickcheers: 
Edit= does this have rye init?
Cheers Brad


----------



## browndog (2/8/10)

geoff_tewierik said:


> #6 - Browndog's Andromeda IPA
> 
> Something familiar about this one, I swear it was one of the entrants in the BABB's annual comp two weekends ago.
> 
> ...



Somehow I think not Geoff, no style for it you see, other than specialty beer that is.

Glad you enjoyed it.

-BD


----------



## browndog (2/8/10)

Daemon said:


> Thanks for the feedback winkle, glad you enjoyed it.
> 
> Some further feedback from me:
> 
> ...




Ask and you shall receive.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Andromeda IPA
Brewer: Browndog
Asst Brewer: Jess
Style: 
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: Excellent drop, very passionfruity

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.79 L
Estimated OG: 1.070 SG
Estimated Color: 3.4 SRM
Estimated IBU: 52.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SGrain 76.92 % 
0.50 kg  Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 7.69 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRGrain 7.69 % 
20.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (60 min) Hops 28.4 IBU 
30.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (10 min) Hops 15.5 IBU 
30.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (5 min) Hops 8.5 IBU 
30.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-SteepHops - 
0.50 kg Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 SRM) Sugar 7.69 % 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 6.00 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 15.66 L of water at 76.0 C 65.0 C 



cheers

Browndog


----------



## geoff_tewierik (2/8/10)

Would have held it's own against some of the IPA's we had.



browndog said:


> Somehow I think not Geoff, no style for it you see, other than specialty beer that is.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed it.
> 
> -BD


----------



## winkle (2/8/10)

geoff_tewierik said:


> Would have held it's own against some of the IPA's we had.



Tweak the OG down a bit , but sub a touch of biscuit malt and it should squeak into 7.1 APA  .
I just have to find the scribbled notes from the weekend for this one....

(Edit: subbing and adding are a bit different)


----------



## browndog (2/8/10)

winkle said:


> Tweak the OG down a bit , but sub a touch of biscuit malt and it should squeak into 7.1 APA  .
> I just have to find the scribbled notes from the weekend for this one....
> 
> (Edit: subbing and adding are a bit different)



I'm of the opinion that galaxy hops has a uniquely different taste to what you would expect to find in an APA or AIPA. That's why I've never entered it in a comp before. Good luck to anyone that gives it a go though.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (3/8/10)

# 14 DKS - Budvar, after being prewarned about the "heady" nature of this one, I've had it at 8 degrees since receival and it was opened slowly over the sink, without any dramas, until it hit the glass, and then it was off and foaming. A quick slurp and it was under control. Very nice malt in this one, never seen a homebrew pump out this many bubbles either, a constant stream from all over the bottom of the glass keeping the creamy head in place.


----------



## stillscottish (3/8/10)

bradsbrew said:


> No. 9 Stillscottish Treacle Juice.
> 
> Sweet raison aroma, has a hint of age.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the comments, Brad.

Recipe in post 22 this thread. No Rye but 600g Roast Barley. I overdid the treacle by about 1/2 tin and was hoping it could be left for a few more weeks for it to mellow. 
Weekend off coming up. There WILL be sampling.

Cheers


----------



## geoff_tewierik (3/8/10)

#4. Bradsbrew. - English Bitter, mild caramel notes on the nose, mild caramel malt flavour and a great lingering bitterness. Would have loved a little bit more hop flavour, but that wouldn't be to style.

I enjoyed it Brad, well done.

Cheers,

GT


----------



## winkle (5/8/10)

*12. scoundrel_rogue - Belgian dark* - ready to go, but i would give it about 2 weeks.

Echoing BribieG's comments. Pours a deep red-ish brown with a very small but lasting head, no lacing. Nose features spices like cinimon sinnamon cinnamon (phew) some pepper and sweet malt with alcohol taking a backseat. Flavour is sweet malt, cinnamon, raisins and a bit of alcohol heat, quite sweet finish. Pretty good, body is a bit heavy and sweet for mine - probably due to the choice of yeast, and it finishes too sweet for the same reason. Suggestions - I'd cut the spicing about 10% and use a good liquid yeast next time to dry it out some more.


----------



## scoundrel (6/8/10)

cheers guys having dry week so sometime between friday and sunday arvo expect a few reveiews up.

that was unspiced with a smack pack of 3787, i think i left the recipe at your place winkle if not i have one here some where. will put it up in a couple of days. dare i say it this is probably my best beer to date.

cheers scoundrel


----------



## winkle (6/8/10)

scoundrelrogue said:


> cheers guys having dry week so sometime between friday and sunday arvo expect a few reveiews up.
> 
> that was unspiced with a smack pack of 3787, i think i left the recipe at your place winkle if not i have one here some where. will put it up in a couple of days. dare i say it this is probably my best beer to date.
> 
> cheers scoundrel




Shows you what I know :lol: , we must have had the mash temp a touch too high in that case. My palate must be still effected by this lingering cold h34r: . Can't for the life of me remember the recipe details, but its a tasty drop.

Edit: In hindsight feeding the sugar component of the recipe to the fermentor at day three or so would have helped the yeast out a bit. What was the ferment temp?


----------



## scoundrel (6/8/10)

yeah, the yeast was a abit stressed, mum threw the smack pack in my room with the rest of my mail while i was away for a week, that probably didn't help me any.

from memory there was a kilo of brown sugar that went in the boil, will make a sugar surup next time to feed the fermenter over a few days.


----------



## browndog (6/8/10)

A couple of top beers here, well done lads.

Nick's Dark Mild





Brad's English Ordinary Bitter




cheers

Browndog


----------



## NickB (6/8/10)

Thanks BD - pretty much echoes my thoughts on this beer. Much better than my last effort at this recipe however. With a couple of small tweaks this will become a house beer I think!

Cheers!


----------



## winkle (6/8/10)

That is a good mild Nick. I'm moving back to my previous recipe which was a bit more biscuity than the one on tap at the swap. I'll bring a few bottles along to the bat-cave if I don't see you before.


----------



## winkle (7/8/10)

*3. Ross - Obama IPA*

A really good IPA painted black. I fed some of my bottle to an old XXXX drinking mate and got "Sh*t thats good, where do you buy it?". Which is high praise I guess. 
A top ale that I hope to see on taps around town sometime soon.


----------



## NickB (7/8/10)

winkle said:


> That is a good mild Nick. I'm moving back to my previous recipe which was a bit more biscuity than the one on tap at the swap. I'll bring a few bottles along to the bat-cave if I don't see you before.



Thanks Perry!

Next batch I'm going to sub some or all of the carafa for some pale choc, and upping the flakes barley/rolled oats to up the creaminess and body. Will bring some to the cave as well when I brew it


----------



## winkle (8/8/10)

*2. BribieG - swapping but not attending - UK Best Bitter - Wheat Caramel Malt.*

Bribie, I'm starting to think you might know something about brewing bitters.
Pretty looking beer, ticks all the boxes and the caramel wheat adds some interest to an allround good beer. Ta mate, sparked me up a bit today :beer: .


----------



## geoff_tewierik (10/8/10)

Heads up regarding my Doppelbock, more of an apology really.



We cracked two bottles of it at the BABBs awards night on Saturday and I found it to be too sweet.



Sorry.


----------



## winkle (10/8/10)

I though it was alright mate - not off the scale, I'll crack the swap bottle tonight and check :icon_cheers: . (show day tomorrow  )


----------



## winkle (10/8/10)

*15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock. *

Pours a beaut deep red/brown with ruby highlights, smallish off-white head and low level carbonation. Malty aroma with caramel and fruity notes. Definate sweet-malty flavour with hints of chocolate and plums, low level of smooth alcohol evident at the back of the mouth, finishes too sweet as you'd said. It could use a bit more carbonation & seems a bit under attenuated. Base beer seems good, I guess the yeast just has whimped out early. I'm still enjoying it on a wet night though :icon_cheers: .

Edit: works good, off to beddy-byes now.


----------



## browndog (11/8/10)

A couple more reviews. Thanks Brewers.

Daemon






Florian




Cheers

Browndog


----------



## bconnery (11/8/10)

browndog said:


> A couple more reviews. Thanks Brewers.
> 
> Daemon
> 
> ...


A rye weizen would be judged as a Roggenbier I'd guess Tony. Whether the beer was a weizen with a bit or Rye or an actual Roggen I don't know but that would be your starting point for judging...


----------



## browndog (11/8/10)

bconnery said:


> A rye weizen would be judged as a Roggenbier I'd guess Tony. Whether the beer was a weizen with a bit or Rye or an actual Roggen I don't know but that would be your starting point for judging...



Yes, I considered that Ben, but it was more like a weisen with a bit of rye.


----------



## winkle (11/8/10)

browndog said:


> A couple more reviews. Thanks Brewers.
> 
> *Daemon*
> 
> ...



Last one I saw was this,



> 16. Daemon - Hazelnut Porter. Ready to drink now, it's been bottled for 5 weeks now and should be nice and mellow.



(unless somebodys been buggering around with the list - which is unheard of on a QLD Case Swap)

Edit: I see the problem, nobody update the wiki only the thread - sorry BD probably my fault h34r:


----------



## bconnery (13/8/10)

browndog said:


> Yes, I considered that Ben, but it was more like a weisen with a bit of rye.


Cool. Not having tasted the beer I wasn't sure, just went off the description...


----------



## DKS (13/8/10)

Anyone had a go at Thomas J's yet ?


----------



## NickB (13/8/10)

winkle said:


> *15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock. *
> 
> Pours a beaut deep red/brown with ruby highlights, smallish off-white head and low level carbonation. Malty aroma with caramel and fruity notes. Definate sweet-malty flavour with hints of chocolate and plums, low level of smooth alcohol evident at the back of the mouth, finishes too sweet as you'd said.
> :icon_cheers: .




Pretty much agree with this review, however my bottle was poured into a jug, and held a head right to the bottom of the glass. Carbonation was fine for me, although I'm pretty unfamiliar with this style.

Very nice though, especially on a cold evening like tonight after a hard day in the garden 

Cheers


----------



## Florian (14/8/10)

Thanks Tony for the kind words in your review, am glad you enjoyed it. 

I had one of them again yesterday and have to say that it tastes better than about a month ago, contrary to the 'drink fresh policy' for Hefeweizen. I also do prefer to drink it as a Kristallweizen, so I pour it as I would a lager or ale and try not to rouse the yeast.

It contains 15% Rye, so I probably would class it as a Hefeweizen with added rye, rather than a Roggenbier.

Florian


----------



## browndog (14/8/10)

Florian said:


> Thanks Tony for the kind words in your review, am glad you enjoyed it.
> 
> I had one of them again yesterday and have to say that it tastes better than about a month ago, contrary to the 'drink fresh policy' for Hefeweizen. I also do prefer to drink it as a Kristallweizen, so I pour it as I would a lager or ale and try not to rouse the yeast.
> 
> ...



Excellent, it is as I thought then.

cheers 

Browndog


----------



## scoundrel (18/8/10)

i want the recipe for the rye weizen, i liked it that much, reveiw to come when my net connection isn't having pms.


----------



## browndog (24/8/10)

Another couple of reviews

Geoff's doppelbock




and Perry's Saison, not being familiar with this style made it interesting.




Thanks Guys


----------



## winkle (25/8/10)

Thanks for the comments Tony. :icon_cheers: 
I stated this would have been best at the end of last month and that would have been correct if it was kegged, sadly I'd neglected to think of the drying effect of the bottle conditioning and it'd really hit its prime just after the swap before the yeast gobbled up most of the flavour imparted by the Rye Chocolate Malt, which was interesting combined with tart/sourness of the saison yeast. The pepper note(s) was grain-of-paradise, I'll do another batch with a few tweaks for a Xmas ale (keg this time).


----------



## geoff_tewierik (25/8/10)

Thanks for taking the time to write mine up Tony.

Will be interesting to see your review of the next one I'm doing for the Christmas Case swap.


----------



## winkle (25/8/10)

geoff_tewierik said:


> Thanks for taking the time to write mine up Tony.
> 
> Will be interesting to see your review of the next one I'm doing for the Christmas Case swap.



Looking forward to it Geoff!


----------



## geoff_tewierik (25/8/10)

Not on your own there Perry 

Apparently I have some spare time this weekend, so out will come the Wit and in will go the Doppel, should give more then enough time for it to get down to below 1.020 before the event


----------



## bradsbrew (31/8/10)

No 17. Thomas J. Chimay Cinq Cents (White)

*Appearence*
Deep golden colour, slight haze, lacking effervesence, no head

*Aroma
*Spicy phenols, little malt but present, no alcohol detected.

*Flavour
*Low level phenols balanced with gentle spice, lacking citrus qualities, yeast charecteristics dominate hop flavours, aftertaste of low bitterness. Alcohol is still low 

*Mouthfeel
*Medium body, lacks carbonation.

*Overall

*Malt is one dimensional could do with an addition of malts such as Spec B and aromatic types. The orange/citrus qualities shine as it warms which works well with the spicy phenols. Could benefit with more bitterness. This beer has been let down by the lack of carbonation and head which has held back some of the flavour qualities.



Cheers Brad


----------



## DKS (31/8/10)

Thomas J chimay
Had this last night and thought it was excellent.
Served cool but not cold.
Appearance -Clean , dark gold to bright copper. Low carb. No head.
Aroma - A well balanced malt richness. Hop bitterness is slight and in back ground 
Hop flavour low allowing yeast flavours to show 
Mouthfeel- A little alcohol there balanced with malt and yeast.Nice. 
Undercarb detracting from mouth feel. Probably drank to early. Wait at least two weeks to a month for best.
A little alcohol comes late and lingers in aftertaste.
Overall - Very nicely balanced beer for my tastes disregarding carb issues. Maybe a little under hopped for some but I cant fault it. 
I loved it.
Well done Thomas. I'd like to have a go at making that.
Daz


----------



## browndog (10/9/10)

A couple more, 
















Thanks Guys


----------



## Bribie G (29/9/10)

Just got onto Stillscottish Treacle Juice strong stout matured on bourbon oak 




Top drop, and I thought I made headbangers. 

Edit: then onto Daemon's Doppelbock. 

Man that's smoother than Tidal Pete's head :icon_drunk:


----------



## bradsbrew (29/9/10)

BribieG said:


> Just got onto Stillscottish Treacle Juice strong stout matured on bourbon oak
> 
> View attachment 41143
> 
> ...



Pretty sure the daemon doppelbock is Geoff T's.


----------



## Bribie G (29/9/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Pretty sure the daemon doppelbock is Geoff T's.



Number mix up?

Edit: yes that was Geoff's - Deamon's is the vanilla porter.
Well deserved win with that one Geoff


----------



## bradsbrew (29/9/10)

BribieG said:


> Number mix up?
> 
> Edit: yes that was Geoff's - Deamon's is the vanilla porter.
> Well deserved win with that one Geoff


No mix up your just pissed. Are you hangin out with fasty :lol: Pretty sure Geoff didnt enter that beer either, he thought it was too sweet


----------



## Bribie G (29/9/10)

bradsbrew said:


> No mix up your just pissed. Are you hangin out with fasty :lol: Pretty sure Geoff didnt enter that beer either, he thought it was too sweet


----------



## Bribie G (8/11/10)

winkle said:


> No. 14 DKS Budvar
> 
> Cracked Daz's one first up.
> Poured a darkish amber with a big meringue head, high level of carbonation. Malty nose, but the flavour profile was interesting - honeyed malt with hints of pepper. Dry bitter finish, perhaps a touch full bodied for a Bo Pils but it went down well watching the Broncos lose  .
> ...



Three months on and I got to Dazz brew:




Smooth, clean, malty. Well done Dazza - although Budvar it ain't, it has little hop nose but a mellow back-bitterness and would make a bloody good dunkel - must be good water at Kilcoy, did you use rainwater? I'd buy a bottle of this at Dans. Shows what a bit of age can do.


----------



## DKS (8/11/10)

BribieG said:


> Three months on and I got to Dazz brew:
> 
> View attachment 42003
> 
> ...


 Thanks Bribie, (I think :unsure: )
So she would be six or seven months old now, amazing self control Bribie.
I was going to use rainwater but went for filtered Brissie water , style is supposed to use soft water yeh?
As for nose , well a point I've been looking into ie; lagering times and loosing the aroma. Its a fine balance when it comes to hops in lagers, early drinking will be too strong leave it too long and its fading.
Still I reckon this was a nice beer given its technical faults. :icon_cheers: 
Daz
Oh! Revised version was taken to far the other way and while a nice beer next time will be a balance between the two.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (24/11/10)

Nah I put in the sweet one, just gave you lot a heads up that it would be sweet.

But, I found after a couple of months it mellowed out beautifully.

Only have one bottle left 



bradsbrew said:


> No mix up your just pissed. Are you hangin out with fasty :lol: Pretty sure Geoff didnt enter that beer either, he thought it was too sweet


----------

